
Is open source development ad-hoc? - fabiopetrillo
https://arxiv.org/abs/2008.05015
======
fabiopetrillo
Is open source development ad-hoc? Our results show that OS development is
less ad-hoc we could imagine. In a new paper accepted to present at IEEE
EDOC'20, we compile 33 studies to understand and learn with OSS process.
Preprint at
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/2008.05015.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/2008.05015.pdf) .

